# Pouch - rough side out or in?



## mrcharly (Mar 24, 2015)

I bought some therabands via ebay that were already fitted to a pouch.

The pouch is very shiny leather on the outside and I realised that I couldn't safely grip this when drawing.

Is there any reason not to use the pouch with the rough side out?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7010-rough-side-or-smooth/


----------



## mrcharly (Mar 24, 2015)

Ty

Reading those links, I think this pouch is a bit stiff as well. Might work some oil or something into it to soften it up and maybe add a central hole.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Rough side in .


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Personal preference really. I like the rough side in.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

well I have used both ..For my self I find the smooth in gives me a smoother release...You do it what ever way will work best for you..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

your choice try both then decide


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

its all user preference, just like should i or should i not use a condom.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

BTW . . . only for old times sake . . .



treefork said:


> Rough side in .





NaturalFork said:


> Personal preference really. I like the rough side in.


thats what she said . . .


----------

